# The Donner Party



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

This topic is being started due to the thread on "*What are the three strangest things you've ever eaten?*" in order to "stay on topic" as per the title of each individual thread. for Athenaeus, Svadhisthana and others....


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thank you for starting this thread cchiu!! 

I thank you in advance for your replies in this thread


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Athenaeus,

There are many documents and articles on this subject. You may find the following interesting:

The Donner Party
 by Daniel Lewis

The Donner Party  PBS (Public Broadcasting System) Transcript

Distressing News

Donner Party: Emigrants unable to resist lure of the American West 

The Donner Party: Brief Summary

And much more!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

OMG

I don't believe that Hollywood haven't created a film about that...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I think I'm afraid to read the links, What is it all about? or do you think I rather not know


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Actually there have been a couple of made for TV specials and a documentary which available on video tape.



*Donner Party, The (1992) *


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

The book "Alive" about the Andes survivors had some interesting little tidbits about which part of the body they liked, how they would drag a hand into the fuselage at night to gnaw on the palm, how they dried strips of meat in the sun, and how they found a body, cracked open the skull only to find the brains were stinky. I always have thought that Peking ravioli probably taste like human flesh. Porky, spicy.....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

CC I'm not going there, nope, noway.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I'm not sure how I feel about this thread.

I think it may be alittle off color for cheftalk.
cc


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This is being closed because it is just too off color for ChefTalk. Sorry guys.


----------

